# PRL



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there any way to manually update the PRL?

- dSlice


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Not to my knowledge. If I remember correctly its updated automatically.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I know that much, but like a code to force it to check for an update, like how *228 was.

- dSlice


----------



## carguy37757 (Aug 18, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, using *228 to update roaming has undesirable consequences for this phone. I wouldn't chance it. You may find yourself getting a new sim card.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

*228 works for me with no ill consequences...not much gain either though...


----------



## carguy37757 (Aug 18, 2011)

I very well may have been mistaken then. I heard that it updated at reboot automatically and that *228 could toast the sim. I likely received some bad info.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lodingi (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe manually updating the PRL on any LTE device is not necessary. It is done automatically.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

If I am remembering correctly, *228 won't harm anything on a 4G LTE phone with a SIM card because it doesn't actually do anything. You can go through the steps of doing *228, but it won't actually update the PRL because it is done automatically through the SIM card. Been a while since I tried *228, so my memory may be a little hazy.


----------

